# Red Hot West Bay 2/9



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

I decided to go fishing with Chrisnitro and his dad Tony E. We arrived at the boat ramp at 6am with light winds and a pretty warm temp. My plan was to go and drift fish around Confederate, but when I seen water temps above 60 degrees I decided to hit some mud flats with shell. The decision paid off!! We were fishing by 6:30 and right off the bat I nail a keeper trout. Then Chris and Tony joined the action and it was nearly non-stop until about 9am. We caught a number of trout today until the bite died off about 9 am. We tried a couple of spots on the way in with a little luck!! We were off the water at 11am. We fished sand eels mainly in plum/chart, but the would also hit glow/chart. It was just one of those mornings. We ended up with about 20 keepers with a number of throw backs in the mix. Here is just a few pics of the trip.. We fished a mud shell mix in 1-3 ft of water. I did not get a pic of the full stringer because my camera battery died before i got to take it!! By the way the OLYMPUS 790SW is an awesome camera.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Fantastic! I bet it was a great day out there! Too bad some of us have to work


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice pictures and fish.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice quality picture taking...great action shots.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics..

Greenie west bay style coming at ya..


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nice fish*

Thanks For the report, Was gonna fish East bay in the morning but now I think I'll fish West instead.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice job. I wnet out for a couple of hours this afternoon, but didn't get anything but a puppy drum. Should have got up early this morning.


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good report and nice pics! Looks like you had a good day too! 
B


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job fellas! Looks like ya'll made the right choice! Be sure and bring that camera on our Baffin trip!!


----------



## CroakerSoakerBirdChaser (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice shots!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looked like a heck of a mornign.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea Troutman that 70 camera is awesome! I went to Cancun and took some under water and their clear as can be. I do wish i could take them alot faster then it allows though! By the way i am the guy that bought that 50mg from you a while back at FTU! I need to meet up with you and fish cause you are tearing them up when you go out!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish...nice report...we need to hook up sometime and go! Hope you stay on em for a while!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Had a blast TMM and TE like we always do...no matter if we catch fish or not. Thanks for putting us on them TMM.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Slayyyyyed 'em!


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Its good to know someone is catching some fish. Great job.


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*The Legend finds them again*

Having a great day with my boys, Can't beat that. Thanks for the good times.


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

Man yall got on em. I tried to in upper Galveston but didn't have the same results. Not even close. I have only fished West Bay a handfull of times but judging by all the posts I need to learn that system and stray from usual.


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

ARE WE POSTING AGAIN??? Great catch!! I have heard you were still on fish???


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe Fryer!! Lets Go Fish!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

WOW! Nice trip fellas. Looks like I need to hook up with you cats and catch a few.


----------

